# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: Talk with Microsoft Developer Teams >  Debug enhancement

## Abyss

What I'm really missing in VS debugger and my question is when these will be available :-)

1) Visualizer - In C#, I can use DebuggerDisplay attribut to specify which variable of the class to display. This mechanism is simply greeeat! However in C++ it is missing or achieve the same result is much more complex :-(. Yes we have the autoexp.dat to display simple data, or even more complex data using the undocumented :-( [Visualizer] section. That is fine, however still not enough e.g. Visualizer can't display a pointer's real object what the previous section ",t" can display. I know I can write my own addin to display a class data, but this approach again not the best solution because I need to link my project to the addin to access the class structure.

2) Step out - I have to use the registry to specify which methods I do not want to enter during debugging e.g. CString, STL methods, and other base methods of my project. I context menu command in the call stack window - Do not enter this method would be great.

3) Data breakpoint - I have to display the class member variable address in the debugger, copy paste to note pad to extract the variable address and create a new data breakpoint using this address. It would be great to have a context menu command in the debugger Watch window - Add Data breakpoint.

Thanks,
Abyss

----------

